# Hick..Goddess...Family! Gonna need your help on this one!



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Well after almost 2 yrs of cfl growing i think i've proved my point...
it can be done with cfl's..and it can be well done!...The Chef finally made the switch! A guy i know pondered a question to me the other day...Seems he's getting out of the game and asked if i wanted to buy his hps growlight...said he wanted 5 bills for it.....i said.....ok! So got it! Now here the prob. Came with a 1000k bulb. Way too much for a closet grow in a apt. My q is what bulb can i possibly get away with without elictric co. calling? Also here the set up! Could use a few pointers on how to operate this damn thing! All help is appreciated!...The chef made the switch! 

P.S. This outta make the goddess very happy!View attachment DSCI4401.JPG


View attachment DSCI4402.JPG


View attachment DSCI4403.JPG


View attachment DSCI4404.JPG


View attachment DSCI4405.JPG


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 4, 2011)

no chef no, u were my person to look up to on cfl growing, lol no ive been thinkin bout gettin some different lights as well, congrats


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Had to do it Chewy! Been thinkin on it fer awhile and this was too good to pass up.Sryy buddy!


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 4, 2011)

lol, i bet ure gonna grow some amazzzzzzzing plants with the new light man, cant wait to see them, any plans for what ure gonna grow first with it?


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Goona put the Kushes under em! Got 3 kandy kushes x skunk and three Bubba's veggin right now! Course as soon as i get a different bulb fer it it might catch what i got in flower right now!


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 4, 2011)

Uuuuhhhhhhh

A 1000w ballast has to have a 1000w bulb and from your pics, a 1000w HPS bulb. That's what the ballast says.

You gonna need some heavy duty ventilation, but should grow heavy duty dank.

Wet


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 4, 2011)

Think I am seeing double Cheffy!!!!! :hubba:


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Not gonna use the 1000k bulb right now but could use advice on a smaller....400? This a closet in a apartment.


----------



## ozzywhitelufc (Feb 4, 2011)

Same scenario as me Chef, my 400 runs warm in winter and is ott in summer. I vent into the bedroom with inline fan and ducting from the cooltube and temps are mid 80's, but winter I keep the windows wide open and have my regular fan blowing up to the cooltube that keeps the temps to mid 70's.  So your new all singing dancing ballast is it adjustable ?


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

???????????????? Huh?


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 4, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Not gonna use the 1000k bulb right now but could use advice on a smaller....400? This a closet in a apartment.



The bulb has to match the ballast, unless the ballast is adjustable and yours doesn't look like it is.

A 400w bulb in a 1000w ballast ain't gonna work. At the very least, it will over drive and blow the bulb. At the worst .........:holysheep: 

Wet


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> The bulb has to match the ballast, unless the ballast is adjustable and yours doesn't look like it is.
> 
> A 400w bulb in a 1000w ballast ain't gonna work. At the very least, it will over drive and blow the bulb. At the worst .........:holysheep:
> 
> ...


----------



## nova564t (Feb 4, 2011)

Man down!! CFL crowd has a man down!!


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Man down!! CFL crowd has a man down!!


 
LOL! I'll always be a cfl'r at heart brother!


----------



## Wetdog (Feb 4, 2011)

110/120 is your normal household voltage, 220/240 is usually heavier stuff like your oven/dryer/water heater.

LOL, we need Tater or someone to really splain it, but you will probably use the 120 setting.

Wet


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 4, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Oh ****! it's got a choice to use 240v or 120v. Whats that about?


 


thats called a multi tap. it can be wired to run on either of those voltages. you should be using the 120v  hope that helps


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 4, 2011)

lmao 
Chef has gone over to the dark side...
Don't toss those CFLs yet Chef. You can use them for veg and use this bad boy to flower.
I got a 1000K MH on craigs list for a good price when I didn't know what I was doing. Worse comes to worse and you decide it's to much or would like to get something different, list it and put the cash toward a 600W switchable ballast... it's gona be ok Chef .


----------



## kaotik (Feb 4, 2011)

...looks like there's only 1 option left than chef..  you're movin into the closet and the ladies are gonna have to take over the bedroom 


seriously though, i hope you can figure something out or flip it for a smaller wattage setup.


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2011)

Chef it will be overkill but at least that hood is vented....you cld get away with it if you have a good inline fan....

Or you cld look to trade it..but you can't put a smaller watt bulb in there...at least it don't look like that one can.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 4, 2011)

welcome to big buds and dense dank...congrats chef!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jericho (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol

Chef, the 120/240v are nothing to do with the bulb wattage. If i remember right thats the speed of the current not the strength (Please correct me on that). 

In Europe we use 240v in the states i believe you mainly use 120. 

A ballast is only made for a certain Wattage bulb. 1000w ballast = 1000w bulb, 600w ballast = 600w Bulb and so on. You would need to buy a new ballast and bulb. Dont know if it would fit in that shade. a 600w might.


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Thnx Jericho! How much of a risk am i taking usinf this in a apt?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 4, 2011)

I use a 600w in an apartment 24/0. 

Think of it this way, the halogen heaters usually have settings go between 1200w and 2400w. I'm pretty sure some people are keeping there heating on most the day and doubt they are being raided. 

Try using the kettle or electric heaters/ cookers a little less and it will compensate.


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Sweet! Thnx brother! Just gotta get some smaller fans and a out take vent and i'm good to go then!


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Thnx Jericho! How much of a risk am i taking usinf this in a apt?





You are quite safe chef....Especially in the winter when it is cold out. The electric company cares mostly about one thing.....getting paid. I really don't think they go volunteering that info to the cops...it is usually the cops alerted by something else that go to them and pull your records. Jmo


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

So he said....so it is true! Thnx brother!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 4, 2011)

As long as your bill gets paid on time they are happy and the higher the better it is for them. They don't want the genarated electricity to go to waste their in the biz of selling electric.


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

The Ozman speaketh! So it shall be done! I'm like uber excited now! A trip to the depot is in order i think!


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 4, 2011)

Chef you're going to be looking between 20 and 35 bucks give a take a month to run it 12/12. Provided you can pull fresh air from one side of the hood, and pull it back out to the fan and have that exhaust  you need a minimum of 170CFM. Typically that will be a 4" flange so if your hood is 6" go with something a little larger around 220 CFM or so. If you plan to move at some point and go a little larger room size go even a little larger. 

Not to alarm you, but there is a cause for some concern running that on an apartment circuit. 1000 watts should be run on a 20 amp circuit which will be run in 12/2 wire. Look in to your breaker panel and make sure that whatever circuit runs the plug you are planning to use is a 20 amp. If you have no idea what you are looking at take a picture of the box, figure out which breaker turns off that leg and show me. 

Running a 1000 watt set up on 14/2 wire with a 15 amp breaker, while it can be done, is taking a risk as this will heat up. 

If you have an electric dryer plug, and it is close to said closet it would be a better idea to run this puppy 240. It will cost the same to run it, but it will run more efficiently if that makes sense. It will require a special cord though which will be super easy to find for that system.

Hope that helps.


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2011)

Yup i'm gonna look and i'll let u know! Thnx! Gonna be a bit before i plug in! Got to know your equipment first..ya know!


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 5, 2011)

Absolutely


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 5, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Goona put the Kushes under em! Got 3 kandy kushes x skunk and three Bubba's veggin right now! Course as soon as i get a different bulb fer it it might catch what i got in flower right now!


 
sounds great, cant wait to see how they turn out for u


----------



## Hick (Feb 5, 2011)

...The chef" is stepping up from his "Easy bake" oven, to propane?..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19360


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Easy bake...lol, thnx fer the info!


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Well chewy after talking to a few people.....after i get a couple of fans...she's get's lit! Gonna rock the 1000k at it's fullest!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 5, 2011)

Chef, you are going to love the 1000 if you can keep it cool.


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 5, 2011)

ok chef i jumped ship mand followed ure lead today, ordered me some lights not quite as powerful as ures, but im in a tiny tiny grow room
hxxp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HNPGKA/ref=oss_product
check it out, hope i posted that rite


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 5, 2011)

ChewbacaKz said:
			
		

> ok chef i jumped ship mand followed ure lead today, ordered me some lights not quite as powerful as ures, but im in a tiny tiny grow room
> hxxp://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004HNPGKA/ref=oss_product
> check it out, hope i posted that rite


That's actually a killer deal. Good job!


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Chef, you are going to love the 1000 if you can keep it cool.


 Got 2 in-line duct booster fans in mind(home depot) Pushing and pulling about 220cfm each. Was also possibly looking into making a cooltube...any suggestions?


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats uber nice Chewy!


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh yeah the reflector housing has a glasssheild or face covering if you will.....how does that help me out?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 5, 2011)

the home depot booster fans might not be enough to keep it cool. I run a big hydrofarm for my 600 and thats probably what you will need for the 1000. Try to keep bends in the duct to a minimum as this will drastically reduce airflow, especially for those "booster" fans.


the glass shield is there for a reason... _especially_ if you hook up more than one light to each other.


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Thnx trill. Need to either repeat this or say it now! I paid too much for this to help out a friend! He's got kids and is moving.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 5, 2011)

What size flange does the fixture have?

Here is a 4" hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4in-High-Velocity-Inline-Fan.asp

Here is a 6" hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-6in-High-Velocity-Inline-Fan.asp


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Weird it's almost 6"


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice PJ Thats what i'm looking for!


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 5, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Weird it's almost 6"


It's just undersized a bit so 6" ducting will fit over it. That fan i posted would allow you to grab the bulb if needed and will not allow any heat at all to form in the room if set up correctly. It would actually be fine for two 1000 watt fixtures.


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Just the one fan behind the light with just a tube fer exhaust....no aid to the exaust?


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is a mock up I did for Starwarz. Of course this is larger scale, but you can get the idea. take out one light and do it this way. If your going to set it up with a filter then it would be a little different. Should give you the idea though.View attachment 159166


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Oooooh i seeee! With this being a somewhat open room would i even worry about intake? which side does the fan go on...the light side or the opposite. God i feel like a FNG! Thnx Fer the help PJ! Just suck the hotness out eh! Sweet!


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 5, 2011)

If the room is somewhat open no. May want to add a filter though on the intake side of the fan to deal with odor.


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Gotcha! Will do!...hmmm outta questions fer now but i'm sure i'll have more! Thnx again PJ!


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2011)

Just want to say thnx to PJ and everybody for thier help! This time the ol cheffy needed the family and the family came through..it will never be forgotten....Gracias!


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 6, 2011)

No problem bro. Looking forward to see how it all plays out.


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 6, 2011)

hey chef, im not much help with the lighting questions, but if u need some help smokin all that extra bud ure gonna have, i have plenty of room in my lungs, lol just figured id offer


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Gotcha Chewy! Just grab a sixer and some garlic for the steaks!


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 6, 2011)

hope budlight is ok with u, and i dont care what kinda steak as long as its rare


----------



## the chef (Feb 6, 2011)

Bone in rib-eye's my brother!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 6, 2011)

I'll nawl on 1 of those


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 7, 2011)

only the best eh chef? sounds good to me


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

Only the best Chewy! We pride ourself on our beef down south!


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 7, 2011)

south eh? sounds like were not to awful far apart. i def live in cow country


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

Ye haw bubba!


----------



## HTIDHILLY (Feb 7, 2011)

sorry to butt in lol... ive got my babies week 2 under a 600w dual spectrum is that to much? the temps at points get quite hot 85ish :s but my fans directly on them n i have two on at a time trying to keep temp down they seem to be doing well... some nearest to fan are alot darker coulored than the others.. could or should i swap to a 400w untill bigger etc? :s sorry im new we all start somewhere


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

Goi to e-bay and look fer an inline fan. Should take care of your probss!


----------



## HTIDHILLY (Feb 7, 2011)

cheers mate big help


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

Yup just price a good one and dont forget about vent tubes!


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

If you exhaust your hps you'll have an easier time with temps!


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

! sec!


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

Go back a page in this thread page 3. There;s a diagram Peter Jennings did that should give you a basic layout of a good desing! Just picture your tent housing one light!


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> Here is a mock up I did for Starwarz. Of course this is larger scale, but you can get the idea. take out one light and do it this way. If your going to set it up with a filter then it would be a little different. Should give you the idea though.View attachment 159166


 
How bout this? Try clicking on the attachment.


----------



## HTIDHILLY (Feb 7, 2011)

my rooms fully set up im useing a whole bedroom the tents in the room but its just for the best plants in the long run.. but seems im only starting all 14 ov my sprouted week 2 babies are in there wile small enuf to fit  i was going to take a few snaps ov the room etc so far then let ya put yor advice to me about it.. ive done weeks of research befor i started just not had chance speak in person to some1 who knows wat there talking about.. hense u lol hears my plants so far ill take pics ov room l8r if ok show ya?


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

....oooh man your screwed! Ever hear of the blind leading......throw some down in your GJ and i'll grayhound it over and take a look!....Thats a redneck way of saying i'll take a look!


----------



## HTIDHILLY (Feb 7, 2011)

These from yesterday  ill have some ov room l8r y i screwed lol?


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

No just replant the doubles! One plant per pot!


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 7, 2011)

bout time chef...


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> bout time chef...


 
Hehehe..i know, iknow, you and the others been telling me to get one.....well i got ONE HL!


----------



## HTIDHILLY (Feb 7, 2011)

chef if you could pop to my other thread (im a newbie help pleas)... on the introduction page there all info pics etc on there, cheers


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

Sure!


----------



## HTIDHILLY (Feb 7, 2011)

cheers.. just been told should have done a jernal for pics etc.. sorry first time on :s hope ya find my other thread wont use this 1 no more.. cheers


----------



## the chef (Feb 7, 2011)

No prob! The Goddes has got you now! She'll walk you through the rough stuff!


----------



## HTIDHILLY (Feb 7, 2011)

lol wicked i need a pro like her for help haha .. got to log off for few hours now but will b back to my other thread with pics etc l8r


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 11, 2011)

This is really helpful, Chefman. So glad you started the thread. I know NOTHING about how to set mine up, and my first HID is en route now. With summer in the desert on the way, I have to learn how to do this. Thanks! 

The Starwarz diagram is really helpful, too.


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2011)

Yuuuup!


----------



## the chef (Feb 11, 2011)

Thnx OS! Thats a dam good idea!


----------



## prosport00 (Feb 22, 2011)

You will def like the results whether you go 1000 or 600 or 400. I have been making do with a 4oo MH for veg and a 1000HPS for flowering. I today, ordered a new 600 watt digital/ switchable/ dimmable at 75% or 50% power. Got on ebay new for 234.00 with free shipping! I have a good sized area for veg so I went with a batwing reflector since heat is not an issue. Right now I have 5 Blue berry fem, 2 Northern lights, 2 Afghan fem, a mango and a ez lowryder auto (1st try auto ) in veg and 1 bb in flower. Cant wait for the new light set up:banana: Either way you go, good luck and may the green mojo b with you


----------



## prosport00 (Feb 22, 2011)

And when did good beef start coming from the south????? Midwest america is prime beef territory for steaks and women!!LOL


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 23, 2011)

you'll get better performance if you can wire it to your dryer outlet at 240v. plug it in for the lights on period and unplug when using the dryer..i ran 4000w that way SAFELY...i'm sure you can get away with one.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 23, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> hey chef---in for a penny in for a pound right---you don't have to worry about the electric co so long as you pay your bill---you might consider checking into a digital ballast so you can adjust to 400,600, or 1000, and you keep your $100 bulb---bulb will heat that little closet quickly so get a really good inline fan---hood can be cumbersome when it comes time to adjust the height---you might consider truck tie down straps that tighten with friction and loosen by pinching the buckle---much more convenient than the old school chains and hooks---looking forward to seeing it in action


man those "pro hangers" are life savers..i have 13 lights to adjust and all of them are outfitted with pro hangers..i think they're a sunlight supply product.about $15 a pair..


----------



## akhockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I would be willing to bet that with that hood hooked up to a decent fan, you should have no troubles keeping your room cool. Those cfl's youve been using produce quite a bit of heat themselves and youve been doing a fine job with them. Also the fact that its a HPS it should run quite a bit cooler than a MH lamp. Rock the dank Chef!


----------



## the chef (Mar 8, 2011)

Well your right! I cool my flower room with the a/c vent and put a small fan to circulate air throught the light cover! Temps stick around 86 degrees. I converted a tent frame i'm not using to serve as a stable holder for the 1k hps. Tied one end with a chain and the other with a bugee cord. A ghetto set up if i've evr seen one but....uh...hehehe...it works...very well!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Chef...:ciao:

Congrats on your new 1K but unfortunately I don't think your fan solution is going work very well long term.  In the summer it's going to be a whole new ballgame to keep it cool.  I've got a 1K and a 6 bulb t5 fixture in a 2x4 closet and with some very robust ventilation and a/c in the summer I can keep temps in the mid 70s year around.  If you can put a hole in your ceiling you can put a strong fan - 6" or 8" preferred - and you'll pull all the heat off of the light no problem.  I use a 6" 630cfm fan because I have a carbon filter first in my ventilation chain but I'm sure I could get away with closer to a 400cfm fan if there wasn't a filter loading down the airflow.   I have my fan mounted in the attic and a 6" hole in the ceiling of my closet to run duct thru and it works great.  I suggest that you go with the strongest fan you can afford because you can always use a controller to back off the fan speed if you have too much and it's always nice to have some headroom.  

In the winter when temps are in the mid 60s in the bedroom with the grow closet I can keep the closet door closed and temps stay in the lower 70s.  As temps heat up I have to open the closet door to pull in more cool air and in the dog days of summer I gotta use another fan and blow cool a/c air into my closet thru a piece of duct to keep temps in line.   1K's in a tight space are sure a challenge but the penetration power that you get from them is very powerful in such a small space.  If you can keep all of your budding within 36" of the light you'll have rock hard dank...   :aok:   

Peace~!


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2011)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hey Chef...:ciao:
> 
> Congrats on your new 1K but unfortunately I don't think your fan solution is going work very well long term. In the summer it's going to be a whole new ballgame to keep it cool. I've got a 1K and a 6 bulb t5 fixture in a 2x4 closet and with some very robust ventilation and a/c in the summer I can keep temps in the mid 70s year around. If you can put a hole in your ceiling you can put a strong fan - 6" or 8" preferred - and you'll pull all the heat off of the light no problem. I use a 6" 630cfm fan because I have a carbon filter first in my ventilation chain but I'm sure I could get away with closer to a 400cfm fan if there wasn't a filter loading down the airflow. I have my fan mounted in the attic and a 6" hole in the ceiling of my closet to run duct thru and it works great. I suggest that you go with the strongest fan you can afford because you can always use a controller to back off the fan speed if you have too much and it's always nice to have some headroom.
> 
> ...


 
Hehehe you don't live in my casa! Picture the a/c vent just at the edge of the pic in the ceiling. The small black fan is just to keep some air movement on the bulb...it works just fine. I also have a stand up fan just below the air vent where the air blows. Now...the temps only have a 4 degree differental or fluxuation. It stays a constant between 84-86 degrees. This is in the bathroom. A spacious bathroom. oh yeah if i put a fan in the ceiling the people who live above me will be pissed not to mention the people who own the apt! In the summer i like a cold home...but the wifey likes a cold home!!!We keep temps in the apt at 70. Most of the vent are shut off except certain ones which help push air not only to the flower room but where i need it. I have two vents in the room the thermostat is in. I starve the one above it and with the aid of a ceiling fan and the other vent 1/4 of the way open i can easily manipulate the temps in the bathroom i'm growing in. With the doors to the bathroom always shut i can dam near get that bathroom to a steady 65 degrees if i want even if it's one of its famous 100 degree days here.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2011)

I am following for my own interests, thanks Cheffy. I am having the same prob, a 1000 watts in a small space that is too hot already and it isn't even summer so I was hanging on DOS's every word. I am going to go back to the beginning and re-think and re-work my cooling. 
Thanks for this thread chef.
i used an instant read thermometer and placed it on the top leaves, and it was 82 there, not the 86 I thought it was in the room.


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2011)

Glad i could help Rosie. I dunno to mee...cooling this thing is no big deal if you have a vent in the room and a couple of fans.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 9, 2011)

It is very hard to cool my little room. I won't be able to grow this summer if i don't get it figured out soon. It is hot here in the summer, it is a desert here in eastern wa. That wouldn't be the end of the world, but  how do you keep clones for 4 months? Yikes, I am reading up on it now. 
thanks!


----------



## FemmeFatale (Mar 9, 2011)

Put that white tank(the ballast) on CL and use the greenbacks to get yourself a 600w lumatex adjustable, to use with that nice hood. Use the 250w or 400w setting with appropriate bulb. I love mine, can save electricity with 400 if vegging and can kick in a 600 hps on the 12/12 cycle to finish it off and never have to change anything except the bulb.


----------



## the chef (Mar 9, 2011)

FemmeFatale said:
			
		

> Put that white tank(the ballast) on CL and use the greenbacks to get yourself a 600w lumatex adjustable, to use with that nice hood. Use the 250w or 400w setting with appropriate bulb. I love mine, can save electricity with 400 if vegging and can kick in a 600 hps on the 12/12 cycle to finish it off and never have to change anything except the bulb.


 
Why would i want to go from a 1k to a lower wattage?!!! I think you need to read some more and get more growing expirence before handing out advice. I'm fine where i'm at!


----------

